# Finally shot the P-01 today-one question



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

I've been so busy working on my house and selling another there wasn't much time for anything else. I went to the range today and shot my new CZ. Put about 70 rounds through it with no failures of any kind. Seems like a great gun. I have a question about the de-cocker function. I thought you just pressed the de-cocker lever when the hammer is back and it would go to de-cock position. Nothing happened so I must be doing it wrong. I didn't touch the hammer or trigger when pushing the lever. Someone enlightnen me please.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

You may not be moving the lever down far enough to activate the decocking mechanism. The hammer should move to the decocked position as you let up on the lever.


----------



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

I didn't push real hard on the lever so that might be the problem. Thanks.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

true.........It is a nice shooter though agreed?

RCG


----------



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

recoilguy said:


> true.........It is a nice shooter though agreed?
> 
> RCG


I wasn't very accurate but it is my first pistol. It was a good sign not to have any issues with it. I expect it will be a reliable gun.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

You bought a very fine weapon. Try the decocker at home with the gun empty until you figire out how to do it correctly. Rack the slide Press the decocker. 

Accuracy will come as you shoot tjhe gun. The P-01 is a very accurate pistol. Good luck making more time to practice.

RCG


----------



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

recoilguy said:


> You bought a very fine weapon. Try the decocker at home with the gun empty until you figire out how to do it correctly. Rack the slide Press the decocker.
> 
> Accuracy will come as you shoot tjhe gun. The P-01 is a very accurate pistol. Good luck making more time to practice.
> 
> RCG


I was going to ask if a shell needed to be in the breech for the decocker to function. I'll have lots of time to shoot during the winter since I don't really have any other cold weather hobbies. thanks.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

One of my favorite things about winter is shooting. Indoor ranges are great!

RCG


----------

